# Black German Shepherd/mix?



## SaveALife (Jan 17, 2011)

Does this little girl look like a Black German Shepherd or a GSD mix?

We found her in our barn on the 3rd of January. Here are some pictures of her, I'll post more pictures of her every week. It might be easier to tell as she gets older. Thank you guys!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

She definitely has some shepherd in her. =)


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a real young pup to randomly turn up in your barn.
No one is looking for her? That kinda makes me sad.


----------



## SaveALife (Jan 17, 2011)

Unfortunately where I live people do not properly care for their animals. No one has looked for her around here. They probably think she either got hit by a car, or got lost in the woods. She is better off with us, because she would never EVER end up in someone else's barn. She would have been an outdoor dog covered in fleas (she was loaded with fleas) and ticks if we would not have found her.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

They probably think that if someone found her, they'd do the right thing and call the local shelters.

I can imagine all too easily a young pup becoming spooked on a walk, backing out of a "it's a little loose but it's oh so cute on her collar", and quickly getting lost.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

If SaveALife lives in a rural area, which sounds like they do, the idea that someone was walking their dog is highly unlikely. 
LA is a lot like AR in that regard - ask someone the last time they took their dog for a walk and they look at you like you have 3 heads. Not to mention that the most common/easiest way to get rid of an unwanted pup is to take it out and dump it on someone else's property.

I agree to posting a lost dog ad, just to cover myself. Don't put any details, let people call and tell you what they lost.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A puppy that young, just showing up in a barn? Ten to one, she was dumped there.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor girl...I don't know how people can do that to dogs. Thankfully she ended up with good people like you. She is very cute and looks like she does have some GSD in her!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Black shepherds are so difficult to photograph indoors. I have very few 'nice' pictures of my girl. Even the one at a trial for a ribbon didnt come out good. And that was taken by a professional. Post some of her out side. Just because I want to see more pics. LOL I am selfish like that.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank You for taking her in SaveALife, she's a cutie.
I dont' know why people see barns and think Hmm perfect spot to leave puppies, kittens etc. My husband jokes that we dont' have to adopt a cat they just show up, of course his other joke is I neuter everything I get my hands on LOL


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell with such a young puppy what she really is but if you're planning on keeping her you can have a DNA test done at some point. 

If you find out she's mostly shepherd you can watch for certain genetic problems known to the breed. The same thing will apply if you find out she's part Dane or Lab etc. 

She sure is a cutie. I almost hope she's lost rather than thinking someone just dumped her.


----------



## SaveALife (Jan 17, 2011)

@SchDDR I have looked on craigslist lost & found, the newspaper and local shelters lost & found, and guess what-NO ONE IS LOOKING FOR THIS PUP!
I can speed walk and keep up with this little girl while she is running full sprint-so there is no way she “quickly got lost”. She was not leashed trained at all, which means she was never walked. No one around here walks his or her dogs anyway. People do not fence in their dogs where I live, every dog on my road is allowed to run free. Every dog out here is an outdoor dog covered in fleas, and if you ask the owners what they feed them- it’ll be either Ol’roy or whatever’s cheapest. In my last response I had said that she was covered in fleas when I found her, if I would not have found her, she would’ve had to live her whole life infested with fleas, now do you think I should work hard everyday to try and find her previous owners, who allowed her to wonder off in temperatures in the 20s?

@Everyone else: She is a cutie, we’re curious to see what she’s going to look like when she’s older.=) We came across a picture of a black German shepherd pup, and we were shocked on how much they look alike. Her coat is exactly like ones we have seen in pictures. I’ll take better pictures of her today (the others were taken on a camera phone). She bites all the time, and her little puppy teeth are like razor blades! She is VERY smart-she is already kennel/crate trained! I’ll keep you guys updated with pictures and whatnot.

Thank you for the replies fellow animal lovers!! =D


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

When we first got Jamie Lee my husband and I thought we must have been duped. She did not look like Victor. We had never had a black GS puppy before and I will tell you when they are small they really don't look like a GSD. Jamie Lee's ears were up when we got her at 9 wks so they were the only thing GSD like on her. She also went through a phase when the fur on her back was wavy like a lab. It is so hard to tell with a puppy and a black one at that.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Good! Hope you keep her well and can't wait to see more photos as she gets older. Whatever she is, she's a lucky girl.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with JustMeLeslie! I have a black Czech GSD and she changes appearances from one stage to the other, and Sasha is 5 inches short than my other fem GSD too.
your pup looks like lab and shepherd to me...the black may have come from black lab too. Either way you should know more in the next month as she grows! Congrats on your new found friend for life! you did a great thing, train her well!


----------



## SaveALife (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some more pictures, it was a cloudy wet day today-so no outside pictures yet.


----------



## SaveALife (Jan 17, 2011)

A few more:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> Thank You for taking her in SaveALife, she's a cutie.
> I dont' know why people see barns and think Hmm perfect spot to leave puppies, kittens etc. My husband jokes that we dont' have to adopt a cat they just show up, of course his other joke is I neuter everything I get my hands on LOL



Your hubby makes me laugh! LOL!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking Shepherd/Lab. At that age, my GSD's ears were already trying to stand up and his face was a bit longer and not as square. What a gorgeous puppy! She was sent to you for a reason and she is beautiful! Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am thinking black lab too. She looks exactly like a black lab puppy I had in the past. Her snout is not long enough for a shepherd. But you never know she may be mixed with a shepherd and took the lab side as far as looks go. 
Anyway she is cute and I am happy you all are giving her a good home.


----------

